
You Could Almost Do Anything Part II - elischiff
http://www.elischiff.com/blog/2016/4/20/do-almost-anything-ii
======
wille92
Can't stand when logos and icons fail to illustrate anything. Take for example
this [1] Moving Brand's mock from a Mojo Networks redesign. The icons don't
tell you a thing. Two circles for connectivity? 4 half circles for WLAN? Plain
text would be less cluttered and less confusing.

1: [http://www.movingbrands.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/Movin...](http://www.movingbrands.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/01/MovingBrands_Mojo_results3_7082.jpg)

~~~
ttepasse
I'm not a designer and I mostly fail to have a designer's eye for such things.
But here the icons seem really clear:

security - a stylized lock. connectivity - linked members of a chain, which
are _connected_. WLAN - expanding circes of a radiowave login - a human head
on an upper body

All which exist as icons for decades in other UI. In this case there seems to
be a design constraint of only using circles, semicircles and quartercircles.
That fails most in case of the Wifi Symbol which needs concentric rings. Here
those are just simulated. And the metaphor of chain links for connectivity
strains. But that was also the case when it stands for hyperlink.

~~~
wille92
That is fair, I probably sold the design short when I said they didn't
illustrate anything. I guess my negative reaction comes the work I have to do
as a user--it took some amount of time for me to look at the icons and discern
their meaning. I didn't get that immediate "4 semi-circles = WLAN" recognition
that most icons provide.

------
mywittyname
I have been inspired to change my company logo to a 64x63px transparent png.

The 64 pixel height represents technology.

The 63 pixel width demonstrates that there's always one more pixel to go.

Transparent because said company does not actually exist, except as bits on a
computer.

~~~
elischiff
Funny response:
[https://twitter.com/mwichary/status/722972408613761024](https://twitter.com/mwichary/status/722972408613761024)

------
enobrev
Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11482081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11482081)

------
irickt
how to design minimalist logos.

------
jm3
satire is alive and well in the brand design world.

